# Solved: Can anyone here rank Video MP3 players?



## Wallenberg (Jan 23, 2006)

.
I'm not sure when or how people began to call these things, "Video MP3 Players". I never thought they had anything to do with video. But, lately they all seem to be able to play video files.

Does anyone know the correct name for these devices?

At any rate, I want to buy an MP3 player in Canada. I need at least 32GB of external memory - preferably 64GB.

So, it must be able to accommodate an external memory card containing that much memory.

Can anyone here rank modern MP3 players? I'd like to know which are the best and which are the worst.

I am very puzzled by the wide range of prices. I recently bought a Hipstreet player. It cost me about $30. I also bought a 32GB external Micro SD card which also cost me $30.

It had beautiful specs including a beautiful TouchScreen user interface. Unfortunately, it also had some terrible problems. Just take a look at the following user opinions:

http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/prod...r-hs-2410-8gb-black-hs-2410-8gb/10265848.aspx

My upper limit on price is about $200.

FYI, here are some of the functions that modern MP3 players offer:

alarm clock, AM/FM radio, calculator, calendar, E-Book reading, stopwatch, timer, to-do list, create notes & memos, recorder (records voice, pictures and videos)

Strange as it may sound, the price of these things makes no sense to me. The price certainly does not seem to have anything to do with the functions offered.

I can't make any sense of the prices. It may just be based on the company name and the fact that the better known companies can charge much more than lesser known companies.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Just consider what people said after they bought the Hipstreet MP3 Player.

http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/prod...r-hs-2410-8gb-black-hs-2410-8gb/10265848.aspx

Most of the people who bought it now say they hated it. But, I have to wonder about the veracity of all the above opinions. There were two reviews from people who loved this unit, but all the rest hated it. I got a very strong feeling that some of these reviews might have been written by people who are related to "Hipstreet" while others may have been written by people who work for a competitor company. I'm not saying that is true. But it sure does raise suspicions for me. Anyway, if you take a look at the above reviews, I'd really like to know what you think. I think they smell very fishy.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I would really appreciate if anyone can recommend a good MP3 player for me. TIA.


----------



## mpeet611 (Dec 16, 2013)

> alarm clock, AM/FM radio, calculator, calendar, E-Book reading, stopwatch, timer, to-do list, create notes & memos, recorder (records voice, pictures and videos)


The only mp3 player that i've ever seen with all those features is an ipod touch & the 32GB model is priced around $350 & the 64GB model is $400.

My mp3 player is a sony walkman & in my opinion it's one of the best mp3 players you can buy because all of there stuff will last a long time. The 64GB model is priced at $300 but it's does have some of the features you posed including an sd card slot.

http://store.sony.ca/64-gb-hi-res-w.../cat-31-catid-All-MP3-Players?_t=pfm=category



> I got a very strong feeling that some of these reviews might have been written by people who are related to "Hipstreet" while others may have been written by people who work for a competitor company


Your probably right because a lot of company's pay people to post good reviews of all there products online so it will sell. When your looking at reviews always look for bad reviews because a company paying for reviews would never post anything bad about there stuff. If you find something with a lot of bad reviews don't buy it.


----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 23, 2006)

Mpeet611,

Sorry for the delay getting back to you.

Thanks very much for that info. Did it ever occur to you that a company might also pay people to post terrible things about its competitors?

If you examine the reviews written about that Hipstreet Video MP3 player, it seemed very suspicious to me that any of those reviews were honest reactions written by ordinary consumers.

I got the feeling that some of the companies involved paid people to write good reviews about their products but also paid them to write terrible things about the competition.

Just take a look at the link I posted to Future Shop in my first post. 

No need for you to reply to this post. 

I don't know why there have been so few replies to this thread. Perhaps its because telephones have now taken the place of standalone MP3 players?

But I think I'll mark this thread "solved" and I thank you again for your info."


----------

